
GitHub Student Developer Pack - guessmyname
https://github.blog/2019-10-30-get-over-100k-worth-of-tools-with-the-github-student-developer-pack/
======
sdan
Just a heads up:

Do NOT use AWS Educate (regardless if you get it from some hackathon or
Github).

The amount of pain and suffering you have to go through just to get permission
to spin up a EC2 instance is unbearable. Compounded with a ton of restrictions
and 60-minute sessions, it'll make you unlike AWS real-quick.

I would instead suggest to use the $300 GCP credit (since there's no
restrictions for that) if you need cloud credits.

~~~
bdcravens
Wouldn't what most people are doing fit underneath the free tier?

~~~
sdan
So to activate AWS Educate you'll need to do this:

1\. Get verified (which even though I had an .edu email took 2 weeks and back
and forth convo to do... not to mention that I've been trying for about a year
with my HS issued .org email...)

2\. You get access to this super weird and sluggish "Learn AWS" portal (by the
way, none of this is by AWS, they outsourced to some 3rd party) where they
force you to take 5 hours of learning AWS... luckily I found a way to bypass
it.

3\. Once you get through these portals you end up on this weird "ending page"
which I highly recommend bookmarking if you really do decide to use the measly
$75 they give. This "ending page" basically gives you the credentials (to use
on CLI) and FORCES you to click on this button on the page anytime you want to
access AWS.

4\. Now that you clicked on this link, you have 60 minutes to do whatever that
is under this heavily restricted AWS console...

5\. After 60 minutes both your credentials in CLI and in the browser are gone
and you'll have to use this "ending page"'s link again to get new credentials
for both CLI and browser.

I don't have time to explain all of it, but it was really painful to setup.

GCP on the other hand just gives you $300 without question (other than credit
card/phone number) and allows you to do whatever you want.

TLDR: AWS Educate sucks. If you need to play around with cloud stuff, use
GCP's $300. OR use AWS's free tier (but then again there are some super weird
restrictions.... but I guess it's more bearable than Educate)

To answer your question: Probably... just read what you can and cannot do (but
stuff like spinning up EC2 instances is fine... its just that you can't
connect for more than 60 minutes)

------
zachlatta
For those who are part of Hack Club
([https://hackclub.com](https://hackclub.com)), we partnered with GitHub to
provide speedy access to the Student Developer Pack (48 hrs vs. 2-3 weeks).
Redeem at [https://hack.af/pack](https://hack.af/pack).

More on the partnership at [https://medium.com/hackclub/github-hack-club-
grants-for-your...](https://medium.com/hackclub/github-hack-club-grants-for-
your-club-custom-merch-more-f64d6da0d782)

------
ssivark
Practical question: how the heck do people manage subscriptions for personal
(not enterprise) use? Do you know all the services you subscribe to, how much
you paid(whether the amount reset to a higher number after the introductory
offer), whether you’re being auto-billed for something you’ve barely used,
etc? Further, have you cancelled subscriptions as a result of such analysis?

I wonder how many people would pay a couple of bucks each mont for a no-hassle
subscriptions management platform!?

~~~
QuinnWilton
I put all of my subscriptions on single purpose card numbers I generate using
www.privacy.com

The tool lets me set a total or per month spending limit on each card, which I
can use to decline unexpected transactions -- basically either auto billing
that kicks in after a trial, or price increases that I never noticed.

It also gives me a convenient place to see all of my active subscriptions.

------
chocolatkey
The best value I've gotten out of this pack is the DO credit. 10 months on a
5$ plan for free is a great deal, I recommend it to friends in education

~~~
skinnymuch
Was that a long time ago? I’m pretty sure it expires within 2-3 months now.

~~~
Alupis
Also if you created an account before, even if you never used it, you'll be
prevented from redeeming your student developer credits...

Pretty disingenuous to offer free credits to verified students For educational
use, but put the stipulation they can't have an existing account. Makes the
thinly veiled ploy to lock in "new blood" all that more transparent.

~~~
ylyn
You can contact support and they'll add it for you.

~~~
Alupis
They won't... I tried back when I was still a student.

It was a pretty awful support experience, including patronizing responses and
being accused of just demanding free credits from DO.

"It appears that you have already tried out our platform and decided that you
did not wish to pay to use it."

"I was attempting to introduce you to what I'm faced with here and a bit of a
background on why other people have forced my hand toward being skeptical of
people's intentions from time to time."

"The bottom line is I have people begging for free credits outside of the
promotion rules constantly and I wanted you to give me a reason to skate
around those rules for you."

All this over $50 of credits... cost them a lifetime of recommendations and
lost business.

------
ptman
Also check out [https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-
dev](https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-dev) . Not just for students

------
duxup
I wish there was a way to extend this kind of thing to non traditional
students.

~~~
chrisseaton
Not sure what you mean? Non-traditional students are eligible like anyone
else.

~~~
crankylinuxuser
Well, I download free books on specific topics, get academic papers, and work
out how things work to further my art and science.

In some ways, I've furthered my areas of study and documented them for the
world, with a similarity to masters candidates would.

What I've given up on is the "Education System". Classes are too slow - I'll
find interesting avenues during learning something, and deep dive and see
interconnections with many other areas. I've gotten nothing like this in _ANY_
classroom setting. Traditional class focus only on the grade vs actually
learning the material. This might be different in grad school, but never got
there. And cost way too much. 2hr/week for 16 weeks at $60/hr is $1920 . Yet,
how much is tuition for that class again? Yeah. (Lest to say, the profs
themselves get paid less. Whole diff can of worms there too.)

I'm definitely a 'Non-traditional student'. But lets cut the bullshit. It's
coded language for "getting a university degree much older than you _should_
have"... Do I get the benefits of 'non-traditional student'? Hah, nope. The
base requirement is always some _@_.edu .

~~~
chrisseaton
> It's coded language for "getting a university degree much older than you
> should have"...

Err I don’t think it’s ‘coded language’ I think that’s literally part of the
definition.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontraditional_student#](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontraditional_student#)

------
hmart
Teachers qualify too?

~~~
jna_sh
Teachers don’t qualify, but GitHub Education offer teachers GitHub Pro for
their personal account, and GitHub Teams for organisations they use to teach
their students. More here: [https://help.github.com/en/github/teaching-and-
learning-with...](https://help.github.com/en/github/teaching-and-learning-
with-github-education/about-github-education-for-educators-and-researchers)

Disclaimer: ex-GitHub, used to work on the education program

~~~
hmart
Thank you

